# Stacking or supporting a barrel



## NorCal (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a pair of 30 gallon barrels that I'm thinking I need to have one stack/reside above the other to conserve space. Anyone build a structure to support a barrel?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 7, 2014)

NorCal said:


> I have a pair of 30 gallon barrels that I'm thinking I need to have one stack/reside above the other to conserve space. Anyone build a structure to support a barrel?


 

Yes, I made one out of a 2X6 (doug-fir) for my 225l barrel. Here is what I did... 

I took a piece of cardboard and scribed a template right on the upper edge of the middle hoop. 

Once this was a perfect fit, I took a jig saw, set it to an appropriate bevel, and cut the curve "free hand". I then smoothed it out with a belt sander. Fits rather nice, but the template took a bit of fidgeting.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey John, do you have a picture you could share?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 10, 2014)

*Just barreled up on saturday*

I just barreled on Saturday, so I was able to take some pictures....

Just to review.. 

I made this stand out of a 2X6. I first created a cardboard template and then used a jig saw to cut the curve. A belt sander then smoothed it out to a really nice fit.

I actually made this to fit a 225 liter barrel (the longer side), but also can fit a 30 gal barrel as well (on the shorter side).


----------



## NorCal (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks John


----------



## 4score (Nov 16, 2014)

Although John's design is great for a barrel rack, I think the OP was asking how to build a rack for STACKING one barrel directly over another. Are you doing that John?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 19, 2014)

4score said:


> Although John's design is great for a barrel rack, I think the OP was asking how to build a rack for STACKING one barrel directly over another. Are you doing that John?


 
No, but once you have your template, you can just make a second cut along the bottom. Barrels will stack nicely that way.


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 23, 2014)

John,
Not sure if you found a solution, but saw this over the weekend.
This looks like it would work if you had more than two barrels?


----------

